
Ask HN: Interning at Microsoft – tips? - leksak
I&#x27;ll be interning at Microsoft this summer (yay!). Any tips, pointers, or things to look out for? As it is a big company I imagine that the culture varies from workplace to workplace.<p>Anything especially worthwhile reading up on?<p>I am a born and breed *nixer and they know I have not developed anything at all on the Windows platform. Any tools that will ease the transition?<p>Also, beyond being a generally nice person, is there anything in particular that you have done or that someone else has done for you&#x2F;your workplace that left a lasting positive impression?
======
VohuMana
Depends what part of the company you are interning at. If you are in contact
with the person that will be your manager ask them what things you should read
up on but for the most part you will ramp up mostly at work.

Command prompt is getting better but one thing I found to help when going from
Linux to Windows was Cmder ([http://cmder.net/](http://cmder.net/)) it comes
with a few things like ls and grep. You could also use the Linux Subsystem for
Windows if you want.

Best advice I would give to someone interning at MS is ask questions, make
friends, and have a great time!

~~~
leksak
Cheers mate, I really appreciate it!

